# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σκυλίτσα ταΐζει αρνάκι

## vasilis.a

*Αιτωλοακαρνανία: Σκυλίτσα ταΐζει αρνάκι*
06 Φεβρουαρίου 2015 | 16:37
_Αλληλεγγύη τετράποδων!
_
Η φωτογραφία που βλέπετε εστάλη στο agrinionews.gr από κάτοικο από το Αυλάκι του ορεινού Βάλτου Αιτωλοακαρνανίας ο οποίος αντίκρισε έκπληκτος αυτή την εικόνα.
Μια σκυλίτσα έχει πάρει ένα αρνάκι και το ταΐζει με το γάλα της!
Μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία και μια εικόνα σκέτο μάθημα για εμάς τους ανθρώπους, καθώς μας δείχνει πως αντιμετωπίζονται οι κρίσεις.
Με αλληλεγγύη φυσικά…

----------


## Μπία

:Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi: κάτι τέτοιες φωτο με ενθουσιάζουν!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sakismip

η μαγεία της φύσης!

----------

